# York Reptile Night - Sunday 31st July 2011



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

*Next meeting*



_*Sunday 31st July 2011*_






_*from 6pm*_




_*at*_





_*The Buckles Inn*_




_*Tadcaster Rd, *_
_*Askham Richard, *_
_*York *_
_*YO23 3PW *_






_*Everyone welcome including reptiles. Children are welcome under close supervision until 8pm.*_
_*There is no entry charge - just come and have a chat and handle a few reps*_​


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

we'll be there if anyone wants frozen:2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

We will be nipping in and out as moving on that day. But need to catch up with Roger. Clare will get back to you about frozen.


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> we'll be there if anyone wants frozen:2thumb:





Nix said:


> We will be nipping in and out as moving on that day. But need to catch up with Roger. Clare will get back to you about frozen.



Goody.


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

:jump::jump::jump:


----------



## gingerpony (May 31, 2008)

seems like aaaaaages since the last one!!
we should be there after the kids have gone to bed..............:whistling2:

Clare - we will need a frozen order.......  def. 4 rabbits please and i'll let you know about the rest asap 
Nix - don't pinch all the rat weaners!  will hopefully catch you there 

wonder if Rog is still alive, sorry meant gonna come to this one?


----------



## sender (Jan 19, 2009)

i really wish i could had such a laugh and a good chat at the one after donny was great 

would say to anyone thinking of going and are unsure GO you wont regret it was such a great time even tho i was starting to run low on energy:lol2:


----------



## Firthbeast (Jun 4, 2010)

*Ayup!*

Now then does anyone evr bring retics'? and Claire do you have any weaners?

Cheers


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Nix said:


> We will be nipping in and out as moving on that day. But need to catch up with Roger. Clare will get back to you about frozen.


no probs i will need to know by sat evening



gingerpony said:


> seems like aaaaaages since the last one!!
> we should be there after the kids have gone to bed..............:whistling2:
> 
> Clare - we will need a frozen order.......  def. 4 rabbits please and i'll let you know about the rest asap
> ...


got weaners PM me:2thumb:



Firthbeast said:


> Now then does anyone evr bring retics'? and Claire do you have any weaners?
> 
> Cheers


i have pm me:2thumb:


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

:up: again.


----------



## sinderman (Aug 19, 2007)

will be calling in for a hour with your present alison :whistling2:

roger


----------



## gingerpony (May 31, 2008)

sinderman said:


> will be calling in for a hour with your present alison :whistling2:
> 
> roger


:whistling2:

will be great to see you hun it's been aaaaages!!  :2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Thought I haven't put up a price list DOH!

Mice
pinks-20p
fluffs-30p
small mice 35p
medium mice (20-25g) 45p
large mice(25-33g) 50p
exlarge mice (33g+) 55p

Rats

pups 30p
Small Weaner Rat (upto 50g) 75p
large Wearner Rat (50g+)85p
Small Rat (100-190g) 1.05
Med Rat ( 200-250g)1.20
large Rat (250-300g) 1.30
ex large Rat (300g-350g) 1.40
jumbo Rat(350g+)1.50


hamsters 50p

Rabbits £1


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

:jump::jump::jump:


----------



## scorpion_1925 (Jan 20, 2011)

i'll bring my camera along can get some more pictures up that way


----------



## gingerpony (May 31, 2008)

scorpion_1925 said:


> i'll bring my camera along can get some more pictures up that way


ooooooo! that's actually quite convenient, i may need some pics taking of someone! 

will also be bringing a corn hatchie or 2 that's for sale, anery motley(s), fed several times now, quite sweet


----------



## scorpion_1925 (Jan 20, 2011)

gingerpony said:


> ooooooo! that's actually quite convenient, i may need some pics taking of someone!
> 
> will also be bringing a corn hatchie or 2 that's for sale, anery motley(s), fed several times now, quite sweet


 
thats no bother at all, be more than happy to


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

if anyone else wants anything I need to know by tonight at latest thankyou :2thumb:


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

I'm coming. What's everyone bringing?


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

Stan193 said:


> I'm coming. What's everyone bringing?


Habu (Trans-Pecos), Annie (BRB), Louisa (mini Cobra) and a VBB baby


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

Pauline said:


> Habu (Trans-Pecos), Annie (BRB), Louisa (mini Cobra) and a VBB baby


Cool, any chance you can bring Pixie & Nixie please?


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

Stan193 said:


> Cool, any chance you can bring Pixie & Nixie please?


Pixie is due a feed tonight so maybe not him but I can bring Nixie.


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## gingerpony (May 31, 2008)

Stan193 said:


> I'm coming. What's everyone bringing?


just a holdback corn hatchie, i need to ply paul/biglad with a pint and ask him to pop it for me :2thumb:
either way it's a keeper, even not-corn-fans will like this one i'm sure.....even Rog might!! :lol2:


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

gingerpony said:


> just a holdback corn hatchie, i need to ply paul/biglad with a pint and ask him to pop it for me :2thumb:
> either way it's a keeper, even not-corn-fans will like this one i'm sure.....even Rog might!! :lol2:


Roger likes toy snakes :lol2:


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

gingerpony said:


> just a holdback corn hatchie, i need to ply paul/biglad with a pint and ask him to pop it for me :2thumb:
> either way it's a keeper, even not-corn-fans will like this one i'm sure.....even Rog might!! :lol2:


I like baby ones, I dont think roger will like it though.


----------



## sinderman (Aug 19, 2007)

no no no no

roger


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

sinderman said:


> no no no no
> 
> roger


 
Don't worry Roger I'm bringing a boa.


----------



## bronzeyis200 (Jan 25, 2008)

Finally gonna make it to a meeting 
I'll be bringing Snowy along, look forward to meeting you all :2thumb:


----------



## sinderman (Aug 19, 2007)

will bring a boa aswell then

roger


----------



## bronzeyis200 (Jan 25, 2008)

Had a nightmare on way home, got back about 30 mins ago! Car decided to chew up its own insides! Lol


----------



## gingerpony (May 31, 2008)

had a lovely night out as usual :2thumb:

thanks to Pauline for organising, Wol for being entertaining :lol2: Clare & Rich for the frozen food, Martyn & Nix for bringing the camera  Paul for popping the anery striped motley holdback :no1: Rog for turning up :Na_Na_Na_Na: and everyone else for being there, making it a lovely evening and bringing their snakes 

(hope i haven't missed anyone!! :blush


----------

